
GitHub now has view modes for image diffs. - jrnkntl
https://github.com/cameronmcefee/Image-Diff-View-Modes/commit/8e95f70c9c47168305970e91021072673d7cdad8
======
philfreo
If you're just looking at the screenshots, be sure to look at the Swipe, Onion
Skin, and Difference options. I missed them at first.

------
dasil003
Github makes the best damn pickaxes in the industry.

~~~
sahillavingia
Pretty sure a joke just flew over my head. _woosh_

Anyone care to explain?

~~~
div
It's a reference to this saying: [http://cdixon.org/2011/02/05/selling-
pickaxes-during-a-gold-...](http://cdixon.org/2011/02/05/selling-pickaxes-
during-a-gold-rush/)

------
kneath
Blog post: <https://github.com/blog/817-behold-image-view-modes>

~~~
flyosity
Great job Kyle! I'm sure this feature has your hands all over it :)

~~~
kneath
You'd think, but that's all my boy Cameron Mcefee. Wrote down some ideas on a
wiki page and he showed up with this a couple weeks later :)

------
marcamillion
Github is pushing so many envelopes. I don't pay them any money monthly yet,
but every single time I see one of these updates - it makes me want to open my
wallet to just make sure they don't go out of business.

I have a mancrush on Github. Really!

~~~
enjalot
Same here, they gave me a free student account so I have the private repo I
need now, but rest assured it wont be long before I start paying them!

~~~
phillco
Thanks for mentioning that! I had no idea they gave free private repos to
students.

For anyone else, you can apply for the free student account here:
<https://github.com/edu>

~~~
hjalle
I kind of like github enough to pay even though I'm a student. It will only
make me good to skip one pizza anyway =)

------
weaksauce
The people at github really get the social aspects of version control. This is
one of those things that can make the designers get on board with version
control for your project and make it useful for everyone and not just a chore
for them. Great job!

------
marcamillion
Btw, anyone know how they are doing those various views ? Are they using
Canvas or is there something else ?

I love that they are doing all of this with just css & js and no flash.

It is things like this, that make me excited about the future of the web.

It is highly likely we will see more complex things with non-flash
technologies, than we have seen with flash technologies to date, in my humble
estimation.

~~~
nborgo
The swipe and onion skin are pretty simple. Both of them put the images in the
same place. When you swipe, the width of the top image changes. For the onion
skin, the opacity changes.

Difference has some canvas magic going on.

~~~
marcamillion
This is brilliant!!!

Thanks for this explanation. That makes total sense :)

------
div
A while ago there was a comment here on hackernews which mentioned a designer
talking about how much better git maps with a designer's workflow.
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2268004>)

The basic gist was that designers like to keep around lots of versions and
this gels well with git's easy branches.

That coupled with these kind of great tools really give me hope for a version
control strategy that is useful to both designers and hackers.

------
TeHCrAzY
Can anyone see a github wrapper with some nice UI making version control for
the average user more palatable?

Perhaps github are positioning themselves to take on dropbox in the near
future.

~~~
cachemoney
This idea is going into OS X Lion as "Versions"

<http://www.apple.com/macosx/lion/>

~~~
duskwuff
I wonder if this'll use a Git backend, like XCode 4 does.

I doubt it'll happen. But a man can dream!

------
tealtan
This is really great!

But - another useful option would be mouse rollovers to switch between two
images (which I think would work better than Onion Skin).

~~~
weaksauce
The swipe feature doesn't work for you? Onion skin is to gradually change the
opacity of the new one while keeping the old one constant but below while
swipe is a hard line difference that you can move.

~~~
tealtan
I like the swipe feature, but it's harder to grab and drag that tiny handle
than to just roll over an image. With rollovers, I'd be able to flip through
the two much more rapidly and simply.

Also, I should mention that Kaleidoscope is one of my favorite apps:
<http://www.kaleidoscopeapp.com/>

------
rayboyd
This could be very useful for designers...

~~~
kmfrk
Ya think? :p

I think the best part is that this will make it much easier to evangelize
GitHub to designers. It's not like GitHub wasn't a great tool beforehand.

------
bgentry
Wow, truly awesome implementation. Way to nail it, Github!

------
rimantas
Nice. What I would like to see is having swipe and onion skin modes working
without dragging the slider: just move your mouse over images and get swipe
position move along or opacity change accordingly. Of course, sliders should
still be there—and make them bigger, Fitt's law, you know. Probably some more
prominent indication for opacity would not hurt too.

------
weehuy
Now I can solve all those 'spot the difference' games. Bwhahahah!

~~~
StavrosK
Just cross your eyes.

~~~
eru
Or uncross them--i.e. moving your eyes out also works.

------
statictype
I _really_ wish GitHub would add support for Mercurial.

There's nothing wrong with BitBucket - I use that right now - but it's clear
that GitHub is the innovator and market leader in the field of online source
repos.

~~~
technoweenie
There's the Hg-Git plugin: <http://hg-git.github.com/> I have no idea how well
it works, but I know we have customers using it now.

~~~
statictype
I saw that sometime ago but it looked like

a) A crutch

b) Abandonware

But if you're saying that people are using it then maybe I ought to give it a
shot.

~~~
abredow
There was some interesting discussion about the current state of the hg-git
plugin on the Changelog show last month (episode 0.4.9) when they interviewed
Scott Chacon from Github.

------
danest
Github is now about social designing too. This could help designers get
feedback on designs and other designers could possibly fork and improve on the
designs.

~~~
apas
Well, certainly it's an awesome move on behalf of Github—none can say the
opposite, but I don't think it could attract designers (or at least, yet).
Github is very code-centric; I mean for to "upload" new content in your repo
you have to go through terminal commands and stuff. Not appealing for the
designer. If and when Github can also be maintained through visual app(s),
then it'd a cool tool for designers to use. But as far as I know, there are
lots of professional designer communities out there already.

------
Mpdreamz
Although i love github and this is yet another brilliant feature, we should
give props where due as this as been built into tortoisediff for a while and i
am sure many before it.

<http://tortoisesvn.tigris.org/TortoiseIDiff.html>
<http://imagediff.tigris.org/>

------
robbles
what's the algorithm used in "difference"? delta-E? subtractive blending?

~~~
technoweenie
It's using context-blender (<https://github.com/Phrogz/context-blender>) an
implementation of the Photoshop blend modes.

------
rodh257
This looks great, even more motivation for me to get my girlfriend (who is a
designer) to use git. Does anyone have any reccomendation for a user friendly
GUI based GIT client for Mac?

~~~
tsigo
I still stick with GitX, but Tower[1] looked pretty cool during its beta.

[1] <http://www.git-tower.com/>

~~~
ataggart
GitX is nice, but there's a fork of it that's so much nicer:

[http://brotherbard.com/blog/2010/11/experimental-gitx-
update...](http://brotherbard.com/blog/2010/11/experimental-gitx-update-4/)

------
delinka
Excellent idea. Is it me or does the diff for 2_transparentPixels.png look
incorrect? Seems to ignore the shadow.

------
wenbert
Wow. Github just turned into something that graphic/web designers can actually
use for image revisions etc.

------
famousactress
The visual cue that the size of the image was the change made is especially
clever. Really good thinking.

------
tibbon
Swipe mode doesn't seem to be working on the iPad in safari.

Otherwise... Awesome!

------
wlievens
Very nicely done. I want it for subversion now!

~~~
wlievens
Sorry, I'm not hip enough so you just downvote me?

